# Looking for an IT company in HK



## richardcusworth (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for an English speaking IT Maintenance and support company in HK. My company does the same thing in the Uk and I want to find a similar company in HK so I can subcontract business to them. 

Can anyone please point me in the right direction. 

Please send me a message if possible. 

Many thanks

Rich.


----------



## jeremyth (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Rich, 

I work for an IT company here in HK. Amongst other IT related activities, we specialise in setting up offices from the IT side, and provide ongoing IT support and maintenance. Feel free to give me a call on +852 3965 2821 – 

Jeremy


----------



## kitshk (Feb 17, 2010)

*IT Company*

hi Rich
we are an I.T. company providing I.T. and related services in HK. We are in operation since 2004. We are well estabilished IT company and we have our offices in China, Singapore, USA and India. We hope we can meet your requirements. for further details you can visit us @ kitsoft dot biz or you can contact us on the details provided in the web site. Thanks!!! - Muthu


----------

